# Ambulance License in Cali Question



## EMTalex (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got the Ambulance Handbook, and it all seems pretty straight forward. Should i study it hard for the DMV test or is it pretty easy?:unsure:


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 11, 2006)

I can tell you this, I know quite a few people that failed it. 

Study the book very well. The test asks some really bizarre questions.


----------



## EMTalex (Oct 11, 2006)

aight, cheers mate, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 4, 2006)

interesting...here you just need a regular old drivers liscence


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 4, 2006)

It is just one of those handbooks that you must read, and study, good luck and welcome!!


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 5, 2006)

I wonder if he went and took the test. I plan on it, but I lost my workbook and need another one. Oh, and you have to get the DL-51 filled out by a physician, and get that county medical examiners card.


----------



## Snowfish (Jun 29, 2007)

I actually just took the Ambulance Driver's test in California. It wasn't too bad at all. I got the book and skimmed it over...didn't really get too much from it.  So I went online and found this site with a practice test that helped a great deal. Most of the questions on this site are actually on the real test.

http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/

I think it's 30 questions with 4 as the maximum number you can get wrong.

Oh and make sure you bring your EMT cert with you because the DMV guy will need to see it. Oh, and the live scan.


----------



## sdadam (Jun 30, 2007)

I know it's never a good idea to tell someone not to study, but let me tell you it's not that hard.

 I never even got a copy of the handbook, just use your head, I think the one thing that you need to know that you could only get out of the handbook was at what tread depth the tires should be changed. So don't sweat it man, take it, if you fail you can take a look at what questions you missed and re-take it right away, I think you have 3 chances, so if you fail the second, go study.

but what do I know. ;-)


----------



## PPB8881 (Jul 1, 2007)

I'ts Easy the law actually states that in california you can drive an ambulance as an EMT without an ADL for 1 full year. I'ts up to the owner of the company
you work for though.B)


----------



## Gabiosan (Oct 18, 2012)

*Medical Examiners card*



fm_emt said:


> I wonder if he went and took the test. I plan on it, but I lost my workbook and need another one. Oh, and you have to get the DL-51 filled out by a physician, and get that county medical examiners card.



"get that county medical examiners card" I would get this at the DMV or at the medical examiners office?


----------



## TB 3541 (Oct 18, 2012)

Gabiosan said:


> "get that county medical examiners card" I would get this at the DMV or at the medical examiners office?



You go to a medical examiner's office. It's the same thing that commercial drivers have to get.


----------



## SubiEmt (Oct 22, 2012)

Cake walk. Google practice questions and you've got just about every answer in front of you.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Oct 30, 2012)

That test is really weird. The questions are just out there. I got the book, read it, then took the test. I failed it 2 times in the same period of time, i re took it my last chance. I had memorized all the answers by then and passed it hah.


----------



## djarmpit (Oct 30, 2012)

Gabiosan said:


> "get that county medical examiners card" I would get this at the DMV or at the medical examiners office?





If you fail it, just take your test and get back in line and study while you wait to retake it. 

You get a medical examiner form at the DMV, have it filled out by your doctor, and then return it BEFORE you are allowed to take your test


----------



## Gabiosan (Oct 31, 2012)

*Big mistake*

Yeah I made that mistake of taking the test then bringing the green card in. It was a nightmare trying to get it stamped. Waste of gas and time.


----------

